# Need a good case for Kindle Fire HDX. How about this one?



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't want to spend a fortune on a case, but I want something decent. I got one for my son from Kensington and I think it was about $40. I saw this one at walmart.com, and it looks very similar to the one I bought for $40. Would this be OK, or is there something in particular I should look for?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/INSTEN-For-Amazon-Kindle-Fire-HDX-7-Stand-Leather-Case-Black/32139089


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't see the on/off with this one. I tried one that was this style and the sides covering the bezel made it hard to swipe left. Check the Poetic and others on Amazon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Poetic-SlimBook-Kindle-Manufacturer-Warranty/dp/B00EX9JAA0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1387141163&sr=8-2&keywords=poetic+hdx+7

I am not really a case guy, and usually use my tablets naked around the house. But I like to have some sort of case for if I take them out into the big bad wide world, I couldn't resist trying the above case and for the money I think it can't be beat. I think there are probably better cases out there but this one is probably the best value.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome!  That's what I'm talking about.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's also this one by the same company, not as inexpensive, but less than the Walmart one. I like the way it holds the HDX better:
http://www.amazon.com/Poetic-Slimline-Kindle-Manufacturer-Warranty/dp/B00EX9JAGO/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for being helpful to a Newbie.  I really appreciate all the assistance everyone has given me.  I ordered the Poetic one for $4.95 along with my order for a Kindle Fire HDX 7" 32gb!!!  I was able to use the -$50 coupon!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ,

it's what we do!  Congrats on the new Fire!

Betsy


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I got this case the other day... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FG7B9LQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I really like it!

Nicole


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

That is nice Nicole.  I guess you don't have to pay a fortune to get a nice case.  Thanks.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the Poetic case to work for the 8.9".


----------

